# ترانيم وتماجيد للسيدة العذراء



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2010)

++++++++++++++++++++
مديح - السلام لك يا مريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/41472400/f776796a/tamged_For_St_Mary.html
----------------------------
لحن أري إبرسفافين للسيدة العذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/41461208/d2f50bb4/Ariepresveveen.html
----------------------------
خين إفران - أكسيا للسيدة العذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/41462751/c2202a50/Khen_Efran.html
----------------------------
السلام لكى يا عذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/22893608/7de02f53/___online.html
----------------------------
تمجيد
http://www.4shared.com/file/22894615/879d5a16/_online.html
----------------------------
طال انتظارنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/22896896/76da6425/__online.html
----------------------------
طوباكى اختارك
http://www.4shared.com/file/22894971/ddf67eb4/__online.html
----------------------------
طوباكى يامريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/22894056/7e75b21a/__online.html
----------------------------
فى ظل حمايتكى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22891991/74aba308/___online.html
----------------------------
يا سلام على العذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/22888899/3bda2737/___online.html
----------------------------
ياعدرا اخدتى الطوباوية
http://www.4shared.com/file/22889891/8dbdc860/___online.html
----------------------------
يامريم البكر
http://www.4shared.com/file/22891043/20da87e6/__online.html
----------------------------
ياملكة بارة نقية
http://www.4shared.com/file/22891490/b7400cd/___online.html
----------------------------
يالا اظهرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/22890625/23d29e82/__online.html
----------------------------
عذراء بتول في مدينة الناصرة
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/988/3zra2_batol.mp3
----------------------------
هايدي منتصر يا عذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/35163393/91697770/___.html?s=1
----------------------------
طهركي يا مريم
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/972/tuhruki_yamariam.mp3
----------------------------
مجد مريم يتعظم
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/982/magd_maryam.mp3
----------------------------
مجد مريم يتعظم توزيع الترنيمة مختلف
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/973/majdu_mariam_yataazam.mp3
----------------------------
أمنا يا عدرا
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/985/omena_ya_3dra.mp3
----------------------------
زى النار
http://www.4shared.com/file/22885204/6b54bdc8/__online.html
------------------------------


ترانيم للسيدة العذراء مريم
++++++++++++++++
عذراء بتول في مدينة الناصرة
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/988/3zra2_batol.mp3
---------------------------------------
يا باب الحياة
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/989/ya_bab_el7ayah.mp3
---------------------------------------
يا من أعطيتي أشرف عطية
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/986/ya_man_o3tety_ashraf_3teya.mp3
---------------------------------------
ترنيمة لبنانية يا مريم يا أغلى ام
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/967/057_Ya_mariam.mp3
---------------------------------------
مريم ام الغلابه
http://www.4shared.com/file/39307013/d1bceaa9/___1.html
--------------------------------------
هايدي منتصر يا عذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/35163393/91697770/___.html?s=1
---------------------------------------
ترنيمة لبنانية يا مريم يا أم اللة
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/963/ya_maryam_ya_oum_allah.mp3
---------------------------------------
طهركي يا مريم
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/972/tuhruki_yamariam.mp3
---------------------------------------
أنا أمة الرب فليكن لى حسب قولك
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/964/ana_amato_alrab.mp3
---------------------------------------
يا مريم البكر فقت لبسكال
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/965/018_Ya_Mariam_Elbikru_-_PASCAL.mp3
---------------------------------------
يا أم الله لفيروز
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/971/ya_ouma_llah_fairouz.mp3
---------------------------------------
مجد مريم يتعظم
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/982/magd_maryam.mp3
---------------------------------------
مجد مريم يتعظم توزيع الترنيمة مختلف
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/973/majdu_mariam_yataazam.mp3
---------------------------------------
العذراء مريم
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/984/el3zra_mem_reh.mp3
---------------------------------------
إليكي الورد يا مريم
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/975/ilayki_alwardou_yamariam.mp3
---------------------------------------
عليك السلام
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/978/alayki_assalamu.mp3
---------------------------------------
يا مريم البكر
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/983/ya_mariam_elbekr.mp3
---------------------------------------
زرت كنيستك يا عدرا
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/991/zort_knestek_ya_3dra.mp3
---------------------------------------
عذراء نقي
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/990/3zra2_nakeya.mp3
---------------------------------------
رشوا الورد يا صبايا
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/987/rosho_elward.mp3
---------------------------------------
أمنا يا عدرا
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/985/omena_ya_3dra.mp3
---------------------------------------
إن البرايا بأسرها
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/974/Inna_albaraya.mp3
---------------------------------------
أيتها السيدة
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/844/977/ayatuha_alsayida.mp3
---------------------------------------
تحت الصليب
http://www.4shared.com/file/24378905/692be84a/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=6271e40c
---------------------------------------
مريم ام الغلابه
http://www.4shared.com/file/39307013/d1bceaa9/___1.html
----------------------------------------


ترانيم للعذراء مريم بصوت ماجدة الرومى
++++++++++++++++++++++++
ترنيمة نجمة السلام
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/845/1049/_.mp3
---------------------------------------
ترنيمة كل سئ عميخلص
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/845/1047/__.mp3
---------------------------------------
ترنيمة ماريا يا ترنيمة الرب الإله
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/845/968/052_Marie_Cithare_Du_Ciel.mp3
---------------------------------------
ترنيمة أفى ماريا
http://www.masi7i.com/uploads/845/966/025_Ave_Maria.mp3
-------------------------------------


شرائط الترانيم للعذراء مريم
+++++++++++++++++
شريط نغمات العذراء الجزء الثالث بولس ملاك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3453413/eb2a9ab1/__3.html
+++++++++++++++++++
شريط ظهرتى يا مريم للشماس بولس ملاك
+++++++++++++++++++++++++
http://www.4shared.com/file/31182046...ya_maryam.html
-----------------------------------
شريط العذراء فى بيتنا بولس ملاك
+++++++++++++++
http://www.4shared.com/file/30765326/a3fdc952/aladra_fe_batna.html
-----------------------------------
شريط ترانيم قيثارة العذراء للشماس بولس ملاك
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
http://www.4shared.com/file/30784368/27a5f855/kesart_eladra.html
-----------------------------------


شريط ام النور للمرنم ميلاد بشرى
++++++++++++++++++++
الوجة الاول
http://www.4shared.com/file/21397804/aa85337b/SIDE_A.html
الوجة الثانى
http://www.4shared.com/file/21399933...1f/SIDE_B.html
-----------------------------------
شريط دموعـك ياعـدرا
+++++++++++++
انت يا ربى
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146102/d64cbe37/___online.html
---------------------------------------
من صغرى
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146882/11440fb0/__online.html
---------------------------------------
الحنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146044/5a81b431/_online.html
---------------------------------------
طول السنين
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146815/5ee2215a/__online.html
---------------------------------------
ضحى بابنه
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146726/e79a641e/__online.html
---------------------------------------
سلام
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146653/d9736c61/_online.html
---------------------------------------
دموعك يا عدرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146593/77809d34/___online.html
---------------------------------------
يا من عطيتى
http://www.4shared.com/file/23147044/e23dd354/___online.html
---------------------------------------
بحبك يا عدرا
http://www.4shared.com/file/23146283/6bd4baf0/___online.html
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


شريط أم حنونة فيفيان السودانية
++++++++++++++++++++
أفتح فاى بالتسبيح
http://www.4shared.com/file/21185522/a3a927af/___online.html
---------------------------------------
يامريم البكر
http://www.4shared.com/file/21192609/a4bc33f5/__online.html
---------------------------------------
أى دة كلة يأم النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/17779804/83a48ae6/____.html
---------------------------------------
طوباكى يامريم
http://www.4shared.com/file/21190050/e93cb2d/__online.html
---------------------------------------
لو مليش أم حنونة
http://www.4shared.com/file/21191156/5e8e634a/___.html
---------------------------------------
ياطهرة يانقية
http://www.4shared.com/file/21192129/93c547f2/__online.html
-------------------------------------------------------

شريط مجد مريم للشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
مجد مريم يتعظم
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925081/6067c6b8/A01___.html
---------------------------------------
في كنيستك بالزيتون
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925080/1760f62e/A02___.html
-----------------------------------------
لحن أريبرسفيفين
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925088/19bb7e1c/A04__.html
---------------------------------------
ياأم النور
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925087/8904638d/B01__.html
---------------------------------------
ذكصولوجية عشية للعذراء
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925086/fe03531b/B03___.html
-----------------------------------------
يامريم ياأمن
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925083/8e69a794/B04__.html
-----------------------------------------
يامريم ياأمنا
http://www.4shared.com/file/21925083/8e69a794/B04__.html
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

شريط مريميات كورال البتول
++++++++++++++++
الوجة الاول
----------------
http://www.4shared.com/file/21385748/5b6a1c52/Mrumat_Side_A.html
الوجة التانى
----------------
http://www.4shared.com/file/21386051...at_Side_B.html
-------------------------
​


----------



## elamer1000 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*

*مفيش ملف كامل بيهم*

*الف شكر لتعبك *

*جارى التحميل*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*بشفاعة أم النور*


*+++*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2010)

*ترانيم رووعه جداا
انا هنزل محموعه عايزهم
تسلم ايديك استاذي​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *واوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو*
> 
> *رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه*
> 
> ...


*مرور فى منتهى الذوق شكرا جدا

سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ترانيم رووعه جداا
> انا هنزل محموعه عايزهم
> تسلم ايديك استاذي​*


*الرب يبارك مروركم الرااائع جداا

شكرااا​*


----------



## toty sefo (10 أغسطس 2010)

مجموعه رائعه تسلم ايديك 
بركه صلوات العدرا تكون معانا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 أغسطس 2010)

تسلم ايدك استاذ نهيسى
مجموعة جميلة جدا
كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2010)

toty sefo قال:


> مجموعه رائعه تسلم ايديك
> بركه صلوات العدرا تكون معانا ​


مرور كريم ورائع جدا

شكرا


*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تسلم ايدك استاذ نهيسى
> مجموعة جميلة جدا
> كل سنة وكلنا طيبين
> ​


*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*


مرور رااائع جدا جدا شكرااا​


----------



## tena.barbie (10 أغسطس 2010)

كل سنة وكل أعضاء المنتدى طيبين ............................. مجموعة أكثر من رائعة


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> كل سنة وكل أعضاء المنتدى طيبين ............................. مجموعة أكثر من رائعة



شكرا جدا جدا

مرور غالى وكريم

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين


​


----------



## vanvona (12 أغسطس 2010)

يا جماعة الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2010)

vanvona قال:


> يا جماعة الروابط مش شغالة


*الروابط تعمل يا غااالى*


----------

